# Camrock. The stupidest thing ever?



## lab49232

Loaded power in the center of the board? Camber has two uses. Effective edge length and pre loaded pop.


----------



## linvillegorge

Have you ever ridden it? Hands down my favorite camber profile. All the grip, pop, and locked in feeling of camber but not catchy at all due to the rockers tips. A lot more playful and better float than camber too. Of all the alternate cambers, it's the one that comes closest to giving you the best of them all IMO.

Disclaimer: I'm talking about rocker/camber/rocker in general, not camrock specifically.


----------



## tonicusa

Camrock was my favorite of the hybrids too until I tried Lib C3. The camrock just doesnt have enough camber for me.


----------



## Nivek

Frozen said:


> Thoughts?


My thoughts? You're an idiot. Nearly the entirety of YES, Jones, and Slash are camrock. K2 and Salomon have introduced tweaked versions of it. Burton has introduced it into the line this year on the Process Off Axis and Show Dog, Nitro uses it on the UberSpoon, Ride uses it on the Machete GT, DC uses it, Rossi uses it. Yup, 9 or more board engineers all just herp-dee-derred their way into camrock.


----------



## Frozen

Damn dude, that's the maddest i've seen you get.You really think CR is gonna be around 4 years from now. What are you riding this year? I bet it isnt CR.


----------



## tdn

Have you ridden Camrock?


----------



## bmaniga

Nivek said:


> My thoughts? You're an idiot. Nearly the entirety of YES, Jones, and Slash are camrock. K2 and Salomon have introduced tweaked versions of it. Burton has introduced it into the line this year on the Process Off Axis and Show Dog, Nitro uses it on the UberSpoon, Ride uses it on the Machete GT, DC uses it, Rossi uses it. Yup, 9 or more board engineers all just herp-dee-derred their way into camrock.


Lets not forget that Burton Landlord. I'm still stuck between the landlord and yes PYL.


----------



## linvillegorge

Frozen said:


> Damn dude, that's the maddest i've seen you get.You really think CR is gonna be around 4 years from now. What are you riding this year? I bet it isnt CR.


Again... have you ridden it? I'm assuming no.

If not, then WTF are you talking about?

I'd bet good money that R/C/R will still be around in 4 years.


----------



## Nivek

bmaniga said:


> Lets not forget that Burton Landlord. I'm still stuck between the landlord and yes PYL.


Landlord is S-Rocker.


----------



## bmaniga

Nivek said:


> Landlord is S-Rocker.


oh i was under the impression that the tail (although minimal) was rocker. Although I haven't gone to heavy into the research as this will be an end of the season purchase.


----------



## ridinbend

bmaniga said:


> oh i was under the impression that the tail (although minimal) was rocker. Although I haven't gone to heavy into the research as this will be an end of the season purchase.


S rocker is centered on the camber with extra scoop nose. It's literally a twin, centered board on camber with the extra nose.

Kind of funny reading that foolish rant and thinking how his lack of logic was amazing. Shit, we might as well go back to only cambered boards according to that type of thinking.


----------



## F1EA

Frozen said:


> Watching snowboard profiles evolve has been awesome. Camber death + resurgence was great. But during all that shit there was one that was so gay. Camrock.
> 
> I understand the benefit of rocker outside the bindings, pow float etc. But what is the point of camber between them? The whole point of camber is to use the entire effective edge length, correct? So when you get on a camber board your weight mashes it down and that gives you a continuous contact point all along your edge. When you get on a camrock board it does what? Nothing, because there's nothing putting pressure between your bindings. So the camber there is useless.
> 
> It seems like companies are going towards flat throughout with rockered tips which I get. Camrock seemed like they were just like "Mur ber dur, whatever. Ill try some shit and see if it sticks, durbs".
> 
> Thoughts?


What you're saying applies to any type of hybrid camber... one type will negate the effect of the other; the key that makes the difference is WHERE and by how much in the board is this effect offset.

So you get flat with rockered tips... good for you. Buy that. Other people will like/want something else.

Many award winning boards are Rocker/Camber/Rocker... and many reputable and experienced companies are doing it, so maybe there's something you're not getting. 

Durbs.


----------



## mkbr

Frozen said:


> Watching snowboard profiles evolve has been awesome. Camber death + resurgence was great. But during all that shit there was one that was so gay. Camrock.


I lost interest in what you had to say after you use the word gay to replace stupid, dumb, pointless etc.


----------



## Frozen

Youre so cool and PC. Youre right, i shouldnt use the term gay incorrectly. ******


----------



## linvillegorge

So yeah, I guess that confirms it. Frozen has never actually ridden a camrock board and was just talking out his ass. :signlol:

Now he's working on a ban.


----------



## linvillegorge

Frozen said:


> Youre so cool and PC. Youre right, i shouldnt use the term gay incorrectly. ******


Just to make sure this one gets preserved for posterity.


----------



## Frozen

Whatever. Only point i was trying to make is that camrock doesnt make sense. Quite a few folks feel differently so ill quietly ease out. Jesus christ you guys get serious


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

My buddy bought the Landlord (after learning he absolutely hated the Juicewagon), and I thought it was more of a flat base, at least compared to the base of my s-rocker Barracuda. I made one run on the Juicewagon and didnt like it at all, nose was too short and very stiff full camber.


----------



## mojo maestro

Frozen said:


> Whatever. Only point i was trying to make is that camrock doesnt make sense. Quite a few folks feel differently so ill quietly ease out. Jesus christ you guys get serious


Does your Mom realize you're unsupervised and on the internet? It's probably past your bedtime and your just cranky.


----------



## Frozen

Do you realize this whole forum is made up of retarded cum farts who dont snowboard? Im gonna get banned for this one so shout out to TT, youre always funny. BA web site is great, reviews are perfect. Nivek thank you sir for your insight. Fuck off the rest of you, seriously. How many of you even snowboard 25 days a year? You are all mostly gear whore ******* and fuck off


----------



## mojo maestro

Yep.....definitely bedtime.


----------



## Frozen

Want to let it go but cant. Its a snowboarding forum. So you probably cant turn. Also what does smegma taste like you foreskin snacking ******?


----------



## linvillegorge

I'll probably get to 25 days before the end of January though depending on my travel schedule it may take me into the first week of February or so. 

Most of them will be on a camrock board. :finger1:


----------



## Argo

Frozen said:


> Do you realize this whole forum is made up of retarded cum farts who dont snowboard? Im gonna get banned for this one so shout out to TT, youre always funny. BA web site is great, reviews are perfect. Nivek thank you sir for your insight. Fuck off the rest of you, seriously. How many of you even snowboard 25 days a year? You are all mostly gear whore ******* and fuck off


Yo, get back on your meds. :computer3:

I hate to tell you this but I will have ridden 25 days by mid November, given I start my "snowboard year" in October. I don't even plan To drive ALL the way to summit every day after abasin, keystone and breck open.....


----------



## Frozen

Not bad. Ill probably get 25 days on mojos mom by then. And 40+ full days in


----------



## Frozen

^ in regards to linville, not that argo pussy


----------



## lab49232

Alright guys instead of just calling him an idiot, we should first inform him of why camrock *does* make sense. Because to be fair, simply saying ride it doesn't really refute his argument in an understandable way.

A: Camber is stored energy. When you go to Ollie for example and lean to the tail of the board you will flex out the camber section under your foot. When it then rebounds it releases that energy.

B: The point about camrock that you apparently have not realized since you must have not looked at one in person ever is that the camber section almost always extends through to the bindings despite what graphs show. By getting the camber actually to the bindings it does in fact allow you to press it out and make the camber function in the way that you apparently think camber is originally only designed for. thus making the camber section still serve two functions.

And that my friend is your answer. So without further ado, that is why you are an idiot, well that and your hate filled rants after making a blindly ignorant statement to a forum of people who are all well informed on the subject.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

RCR Gay?????

Best goddamn invention since the Snowboard itself!!!!!

* Edit!!!!! Now this thread is Gold!!!!!


----------



## Frozen

lab49232 said:


> Alright guys instead of just calling him an idiot, we should first inform him of why camrock *does* make sense. Because to be fair, simply saying ride it doesn't really refute his argument in an understandable way.
> 
> A: Camber is stored energy. When you go to Ollie for example and lean to the tail of the board you will flex out the camber section under your foot. When it then rebounds it releases that energy.
> 
> B: The point about camrock that you apparently have not realized since you must have not looked at one in person ever is that the camber section almost always extends through to the bindings despite what graphs show. By getting the camber actually to the bindings it does in fact allow you to press it out and make the camber function in the way that you apparently think camber is originally only designed for. thus making the camber section still serve two functions.
> 
> And that my friend is your answer. So without further ado, that is why you are an idiot, well that and your hate filled rants after making a blindly ignorant statement to a forum of people who are all well informed on the subject.


Hahahhahahhahahahahaha! Oh god.


----------



## lab49232

Frozen said:


> Hahahhahahhahahahahaha! Oh god.


Was that oh god because it finally makes sense? If not I'm confused:shrug:


----------



## Frozen

It started seriously but at this point im trolling you you fucking idiot


----------



## bmaniga

Clayton Bigsby said:


> My buddy bought the Landlord (after learning he absolutely hated the Juicewagon), and I thought it was more of a flat base, at least compared to the base of my s-rocker Barracuda. I made one run on the Juicewagon and didnt like it at all, nose was too short and very stiff full camber.


Neither of you liked the juicewagon? that's a bummer as it was a runner up due to its low price point for last years model, whereas I saw a minimal drop in the cost of PYL. How has the landlord been treating him so far?

also i'm kinda surprised to see someone who's been on the forum for so long enter the shit storm


----------



## lab49232

Trolling from starting serious just means you were proven wrong and haven't been able to admit it. That being said it's important proper information is out there, that way hopefully people in the future won't have to be quite as ignorant as you. And with that I'm out.


----------



## Frozen

also i'm kinda surprised to see someone who's been on the forum for so long enter the shit storm







[/QUOTE]

These people are fucking RETARDS. Im fucking them on my way out. It doesnt seem to be taking unfortunately. Unreal


----------



## poutanen

Ask not what Camrock can do for you, ask what you can do for camrock.

Seriously if you're going to rant, rant on something worthwhile, like the NAMES of all these ridiculous camber profiles: Flying V, S-Rocker, C3BTX, C2BTX, C3PO, R2D2, gullwing, Rocker Camber (NS), Roofchop, EC2BTX...

The names are retarded, they tell me nothing. What's Camrock, a board with camber under one foot and rocker under the next? And neversummers Rocker Camber? Thanks for throwing both terms at me so that if I'm a noob I think that somehow it's BOTH all built into one!

Last part of my rant: effective edge has NOTHING to do with the base profile. When you tilt your board up 45 degrees on edge, and measure the distance that touches the ground, that has nothing to do with how many C3POs your board has. Sure full camber makes a difference in the amount of energy being transferred to the tips of the board, but saying that camber maximizes your effective edge is just... retarded.

By far the best carving board I've ever been on has an early rise nose, and about 3-4 mm of camber. The second best carving board I've ever been on was cambered as fuck, right to the tips, and a solid 10 mm of camber. The first board had a longer effective edge, and longer sidecut radius.


----------



## Frozen

Fucking HOWLED at the c3po comment


----------



## ridinbend

bmaniga said:


> Neither of you liked the juicewagon? that's a bummer as it was a runner up due to its low price point for last years model, whereas I saw a minimal drop in the cost of PYL. How has the landlord been treating him so far?
> 
> also i'm kinda surprised to see someone who's been on the forum for so long enter the shit storm


I have a Juice Wagon and really enjoyed it. It is however a big tapered camber board. It's a solid piece of construction. May cut a swallow in it though because of low angle stuff at Bachy.


----------



## rambob

My theory for Bachelor (Bachy) is the more sq inches you have underneath you the better off u are.....


----------



## ETM

ridinbend said:


> I have a Juice Wagon and really enjoyed it. It is however a big tapered camber board. It's a solid piece of construction. May cut a swallow in it though because of low angle stuff at Bachy.


Perfect terrain for a swallow tail ;-)


----------



## Donutz

Damn, Frozen, when you lose it you _really_ go ballistic, don't you?

Forum guidelines specifically warn about homophobic comments (among other things). You've been warned at least once before (I stopped looking after that). At this point, you're on probation.

And how the hell do we getting into such a pissing match about board profiles? What's next? Full-contact philately?

The season can't come soon enough.


----------



## mojo maestro

Double secret probation.........


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Donutz said:


> What's next? Full-contact philately?


You after a lickin?????


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> Damn, Frozen, when you lose it you _really_ go ballistic, don't you?
> 
> Forum guidelines specifically warn about homophobic comments (among other things). You've been warned at least once before (I stopped looking after that). At this point, you're on probation.
> 
> And how the hell do we getting into such a pissing match about board profiles? What's next? Full-contact philately?
> 
> The season can't come soon enough.


DCsnow
Ban him right away.


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> ….And how the hell do we getting into such a pissing match about board profiles? *What's next? Full-contact philately?*
> 
> The season can't come soon enough.


Well, I've been known to throw a few elbows in my day to get a rare stamp or two! Besides,.. If I did Bitch slap someone with my book of stamps? They'd know it by God!!! :signlol: (_I'm playin' cuz this year, I've got a longer wait than most 'Yall for the start of My season!_) :injured: :rofl3:


Late edit:



Mizu Kuma said:


> You after a lickin?????


OH!!! SNAP!!! THAT ONE HAD ME HOWLIN'!!! :laugh:


----------



## ekb18c

F1EA said:


> DCsnow
> Ban him right away.



That thought came to mind, this reminds me of the last time he went on a escapade like this.


----------



## neni

And they say, girls are brawlsome...  :dunno:


----------



## poutanen

neni said:


> And they say, girls are brawlsome...  :dunno:


This may be my new favourite smiley...


----------



## Mig Fullbag

poutanen said:


> Seriously if you're going to rant, rant on something worthwhile, like the NAMES of all these ridiculous camber profiles: Flying V, S-Rocker, C3BTX, C2BTX, C3PO, R2D2, gullwing, Rocker Camber (NS), Roofchop, EC2BTX...
> 
> The names are retarded, they tell me nothing. What's Camrock, a board with camber under one foot and rocker under the next? And neversummers Rocker Camber? Thanks for throwing both terms at me so that if I'm a noob I think that somehow it's BOTH all built into one!


Marketing gimmicks have taken control of snowboarding and it simply sucks. So much can be told on how a board will handle before trying it just by looking at the real specs. 



poutanen said:


> Last part of my rant: effective edge has NOTHING to do with the base profile. When you tilt your board up 45 degrees on edge, and measure the distance that touches the ground, that has nothing to do with how many C3POs your board has. Sure full camber makes a difference in the amount of energy being transferred to the tips of the board, but saying that camber maximizes your effective edge is just... retarded.


Quoted for truth. I would add some profiles are retarded and marketing gimmicks themselves.



poutanen said:


> By far the best carving board I've ever been on has an early rise nose, and about 3-4 mm of camber. The second best carving board I've ever been on was cambered as fuck, right to the tips, and a solid 10 mm of camber. The first board had a longer effective edge, and longer sidecut radius.


There's a reason why even modern alpine race boards and boardercross boards use early rise. Every well designed "cambered" board uses an adapted version of the RCR profile. Even what most people consider has "full camber". If a board has an effective edge that is equal to its contact lenght, it won't be fun to ride.


----------



## Karpediem

ekb18c said:


> That thought came to mind, this reminds me of the last time he went on a escapade like this.



Jetfalcon anyone?


----------



## speedjason

You know the season is near when noobs start to post stupid posts.
I love my rock-out camber or camrock. soft nose and tail for easy presses and cam in between for pop. doesnt sink as much in powerish snow.


----------



## Nivek

Frozen said:


> Damn dude, that's the maddest i've seen you get.You really think CR is gonna be around 4 years from now. What are you riding this year? I bet it isnt CR.


Yup, I am. Flow Whiteout, Either a Burton Show Dog, Process Off Axis, or Parkitect, and the limited release Custom with Pure Pop. And the best twin I rode last year was the Slash Happy Place. I was gonna ride a Happy Hour but that fell through. Not to mention you basically can't find a bad review of the Salomon Villain.

Come out giving super bold opinions with no evidence to back it up, you're getting yelled at. Sorry brah.


----------



## Frozen

I knew what i was doing. Holy shit, this place gets fucking boring! Im getting the burton process off axis. Hah duh yuh like me naw??

Edit: removed exclamation points. Replaced with commas. Banged ur mom


----------



## SnowDogWax

Frozen said:


> I knew what i was doing. Holy shit, this place gets fucking boring! Im getting the burton process off axis. Hah duh yuh like me naw??
> 
> Edit: removed exclamation points. Replaced with commas. Banged ur mom


Frozen

Brain Frozen
Humor Frozen
Maturity Frozen
Self Esteem Frozen

Great Avitar....I'm sure your Mom!! Would be proud?


----------



## Frozen

Frozen said:


> These people are fucking RETARDS.


And its avatar dipshit. The site has a built in spell check and you still dicked it.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Frozen said:


> And its avatar dipshit. The site has a built in spell check and you still dicked it.


I knew what i was doing. Holy shit, this place gets fucking boring! Im getting the burton (spell check) process off axis. Hah duh yuh like me *naw*? nah


----------



## Manicmouse

Frozen said:


> i Im yuh naw ur





Frozen said:


> And its avatar dipshit. The site has a built in spell check and you still dicked it.


----------



## Frozen

Hahahahaha... Damn i should probably get all bent out of shape over that funny shit...


----------



## chomps1211

Frozen is now really starting to sound a lot like DC or Just Flatulent, or any one of their other alters! (…as in "ego's" btw, not a misspelling of avatar!) 

Nivek was correct in his assessment of your OP! You come in flaming the shit out of something that has proven to be a very popular board profile, without anything other than personal opinion to bolster your "bold claims!"

And just like those trolls of yore,..? You object in a very nasty fashion to the flaming you receive in response?  :dunno:


-edit-
Oh,.. and his misspelling of avatar not withstanding? SnowDog's "Frozen" breakdown was pure gold! However, Frozen! _Your_ breakdown is becoming pretty self evident!!! :shrug:


----------



## Frozen

Nvm. Im done fellas.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

This thread, the stupidest thing ever?????


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> This thread, the stupidest thing ever?????


Naw!! Not even close sonny! You shoulda been here for the great "Troll Wars" summer of 20 & 12!!! Now _THOSE_ had some truly stupid threads!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> Naw!! Not even close sonny! You shoulda been here for the great "Troll Wars" summer of 20 & 12!!! Now _THOSE_ had some truly stupid threads!!!  :laugh:


Better than a C3BTX Cambered Quad Core Android?????


----------



## chomps1211

Frozen said:


> Damn dude, that's the maddest i've seen you get.*You really think CR is gonna be around 4 years from now.* What are you riding this year? I bet it isnt CR.


Bet _this_ dude feels pretty,... Derrrp-dee-dumb now, eh?? :lol:

(For the record, I *love* my CR Jones Explorer!!)

I think this might be my first "Necro!" I just stumbled onto it and couldn't resist a 4.5 year old thumb in the eye!! :laugh:


----------



## basser

just bought my first camrock this season and its awesome


----------



## dwdesign

Just curious... how do you ride Camrock vs Camber outside of pow? Is it simply turning/pressuring more between the feet vs out at the contact points? I rode Camrock for 2 runs and it felt squirrely flat basing it vs camber.


----------



## Rip154

That seems a little nuts, usually crc boards are the squirrels.


----------



## bazman

dwdesign said:


> I rode Camrock for 2 runs and it felt squirrely flat basing it vs camber.


My camrock is solid flat basing, it's better/less catchy than my old camber


----------



## Wiredsport

Frozen said:


> Watching snowboard profiles evolve has been awesome. Camber death + resurgence was great. But during all that shit there was one that was so gay. Camrock.
> 
> I understand the benefit of rocker outside the bindings, pow float etc. But what is the point of camber between them? The whole point of camber is to use the entire effective edge length, correct? So when you get on a camber board your weight mashes it down and that gives you a continuous contact point all along your edge. When you get on a camrock board it does what? Nothing, because there's nothing putting pressure between your bindings. So the camber there is useless.
> 
> It seems like companies are going towards flat throughout with rockered tips which I get. Camrock seemed like they were just like "Mur ber dur, whatever. Ill try some shit and see if it sticks, durbs".
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi Frozen,

You will have to search long and hard to find a camber board today that is not Camrock. All that Camrock (RCR) means is that the camber transitions to rocker before the wide point/contact point. Where the tip/tail rocker begins varies from model to model (so like all profiles this is a broad category) and even a 1 cm change will change the feel of the board dramtically. RCR is the second best selling profile today (behind CRC). This is true even without including all of the boards which are labeled Camber for marketing purposes but are actually RCR. RCR is also growing in relation to all other profiles. Flat has been in decline for the past 4 seasons. 

STOKED!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

camrock isn't for me but I imagine it has its place


----------



## chomps1211

_Well now,.._ :laugh:

*This* certainly didn't play out the way I'd imagined. :blink:

This was a 4.5 year old troll that I necro'd to poke sum fun at that troll Frozen's _ridiculous_ statement that "Camrock" wouldn't still be around in 4 years. 

Frozen was banned in 2014 as a result of his ranting & trolling in this thread so this wasn't even about getting back at him. Just thought it would be fun. :lol:
(..._I was also waxing a bit nostalgic for the higher quality trolling we used to get around here!_)  :rofl3:

Just goes to show,... no matter _what_ your original intentions for posting? You just _never_ know how a thread will unfold. :facepalm3: :lol: 

:hairy:


----------



## pjay_tpl

Frozen said:


> Damn dude, that's the maddest i've seen you get.You really think CR is gonna be around 4 years from now. What are you riding this year? I bet it isnt CR.


It's 2019 and guess what's still around, not this guy ^


----------



## linvillegorge

Fast forward to 2019 and the majority of "cambered" boards on the market are camrock and the camber is what would've been called "microcamber" a few years back.


----------



## drblast

linvillegorge said:


> Fast forward to 2019 and the majority of "cambered" boards on the market are camrock and the camber is what would've been called "microcamber" a few years back.


Still a fad. We'll all be back to riding traditional camber any minute now.


----------



## Donutz

I felt a disturbance in the force, and the cry of thousands of boards as their profiles changed.


----------



## 16gkid

LOL @ the fucking dork that started this thread, cringing so hard reading through it all


----------



## Woody

linvillegorge said:


> Have you ever ridden it? Hands down my favorite camber profile. All the grip, pop, and locked in feeling of camber but not catchy at all due to the rockers tips. A lot more playful and better float than camber too. Of all the alternate cambers, it's the one that comes closest to giving you the best of them all IMO.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm talking about rocker/camber/rocker in general, not camrock specifically.





linvillegorge said:


> Have you ever ridden it? Hands down my favorite camber profile. All the grip, pop, and locked in feeling of camber but not catchy at all due to the rockers tips. A lot more playful and better float than camber too. Of all the alternate cambers, it's the one that comes closest to giving you the best of them all IMO.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm talking about rocker/camber/rocker in general, not camrock specifically.


Exactly. Not catchy at all. And goes perfectly straight when riding it flat. Had a Burton Custom before, was happy with it then, but never wanted to ride it again since I had the Jones Mountain Twin. Hands down best handling board I ever had.


----------



## Manicmouse

Woody said:


> Exactly. Not catchy at all. And goes perfectly straight when riding it flat. Had a Burton Custom before, was happy with it then, but never wanted to ride it again since I had the Jones Mountain Twin. Hands down best handling board I ever had.


You're agreeing with a comment from 2014, time to move on people, let's stop flogging this dead horse


----------



## 16gkid

Dude are you drunk?


----------

